# Funky nails....



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Can we do my nails next Mom??


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice nails.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

They are totally fab!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you, they are Jamberry nail wraps.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Your tiel seems to like them.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Hellena said:


> Your tiel seems to like them.


I change them every week, she used to be really freaked out by them and wouldn't let my fingers near her... Now she's like, oh cool can I play with/chew on them...lol The budgies are still freaked out!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh yeah. Cockatiels hate change.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I mean birds.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It must be entertaining to see what will appear next. It be like a mini art gallery to her


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Hehe... Another set and another model!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

You are lucky you can have your nails done. My big sister who is almost eighteen still doesn't have permission to have a manicure.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I mean its a manicure right?? You can't really do such fab nails at home!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Nimra said:


> I mean its a manicure right?? You can't really do such fab nails at home!!


Well, I'm 55 so I could get a professional mani if I wanted...lol but no it isn't. It is called Jamberry wraps. They are sorta like a sticker. It's has a heat activated glue on a thin vinyl wrap. You choose the size, heat them and smooth them on... I just love them... I have 9 or ten different ones right now, my fav ones are a teal leopard print on a clear background. I wore them over a pink glitter polish! They are only available in the US and Canada as far as I know.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*funky nails*

That is a sweet picture! She really does seem curious about them. It's almost like she's wondering how you could ever cling to a branch with nails like those!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Janalee said:


> That is a sweet picture! She really does seem curious about them. It's almost like she's wondering how you could ever cling to a branch with nails like those!


Hi and thanks, more likely she is wondering if she can get them chewed off and escape before I can react...lol


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Well, I'm 55 so I could get a professional mani if I wanted...lol but no it isn't. It is called Jamberry wraps. They are sorta like a sticker. It's has a heat activated glue on a thin vinyl wrap. You choose the size, heat them and smooth them on... I just love them... I have 9 or ten different ones right now, my fav ones are a teal leopard print on a clear background. I wore them over a pink glitter polish! They are only available in the US and Canada as far as I know.


I'm going to have to look for them! I usually get mine done since I'm a biter and have to keep them business professional for work. Whatever works, right?  But when I don't have them done I do enjoy playing around with funky colors and stuff.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Runnergirl said:


> I'm going to have to look for them! I usually get mine done since I'm a biter and have to keep them business professional for work. Whatever works, right?  But when I don't have them done I do enjoy playing around with funky colors and stuff.


If you search jamberry nails you can find a consultant in your area that will send you a free sample.. They are only available online at www.jamberry.com


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Runnergirl said:


> I'm going to have to look for them! I usually get mine done since I'm a biter and have to keep them business professional for work. Whatever works, right?  But when I don't have them done I do enjoy playing around with funky colors and stuff.


Did you ever check them out? Here is my latest mani!


----------

